

Browser Speed Tests - Opera Fastest, Firefox 3 Least Memory Usage - merrick33
http://lifehacker.com/396048/speed-testing-the-latest-web-browsers

======
airhadoken
Eight tabs? I have well over 100 open at any time with Opera. This sort of
browsing behavior chokes Firefox 2.x. I'd like to see whether Firefox 3 can
handle it.

